# Coyote Drought



## lilbens10 (Jan 13, 2004)

I just started coyote hunting last year in Southwest Iowa and had success twice. The thing about this is that I hunted about every day and went about the first month without seeing anything. This year I shot 2 young ones around Thanksgiving and haven't seen anything since. I've used electronic callers and mouth calls and nothing is working. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I am limited on experience but from what I know-
Cold mornings are the best. If you went out for a month over thanksgiving it may not have been cold enough, not to mention deer season had been going on so they had plenty of gutpiles to munch on, third, the guys I know that tare the best use mouth calls and only spend 30-45 mintues at each location before moving. 
You may be calling TOO much, if in doubt you probably are. I am no expert but have done it. Good Luck


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

lilbens.... do you have any sheep or beef cattle ranches there? if not come up to ND and hammer all the coyotes ya want...we have packs of more than 20 around here. I know everyone would let you hunt their land for yotes and if you do good u can hunt their land for deer too(in season of course) it's a bad time of year because of all the dead and wounded deer in the country probaly just keep trying


----------

